# 2002 M3 Xenons Question



## Zappo (Sep 18, 2002)

As an option, do the 2002s have Bi-xenon low and high beams with an auto leveling feature like found on the 2002 330Ci coupes?

Also what is the diff between xenons and bi-xenons? Thanks


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Zappo said:


> As an option, do the 2002s have Bi-xenon low and high beams with an auto leveling feature like found on the 2002 330Ci coupes?
> 
> Also what is the diff between xenons and bi-xenons? Thanks


Yes.... Same option as the coupes...

xenons are low-beam only.... bi-xenon is low and high-beams in the same light.... the halogens where the normal highbeams are become DRLs or flash to pass highs only...


----------



## Zappo (Sep 18, 2002)

Cool .... thanks for the info!


----------

